# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اعتراض به نمره ی دروس کنکور ۹۵ و پاسخ های سنجش

## arasre

با سلام
شما هم اعتراض زدید؟ وقتی که نتایج کنکور تجربی اومد برق از کله ی اغلب داوطلبان پرید. چرا که  رتبه ها حدودا سه برابر تصور در اومد. من هم مستثنی نبودم منتهی چیزی که من رو بیشتر متعجب کرد این بود که درصد هایی که برای دروس حساب کرده بودم کاملا درست بود به جز شیمی که ۲۵ درصد! کمتر از چیزی که حساب کرده بودم کمتر در اومد که اصلا با عقل جور در نمیاد چون اکثر وقتم را برای شیمی صرف کردم و سوالات را به دقت وارد کردم. سریعا اعتراض زدم اما هنوز که هنوز است در صف است و سازمان سنجش نیز  فضایی،خشک و نامفهموم به سوالات میدهد.
شاید اگر پاسخ اعتراضات معلوم شود رتبه های بسیاری جابه جا شود و حق به حقدار برسد. جالب اینجاست که وقتی پاسخبرگ سنجش بر روی سایت آمد بر اساس پاسخنامه تمامی سوالات شمارشی را درست زده بودم اما سوال تعیین محدود کننده بسیار ساده  را غلط زده بود. سرم داشت سوت می کشید تقریبا مطمءن شدم که اشتباهی شده.
 اصلا مبنای این اعتراضی داده ایم چگونه است. سنجش چگونه پاسخنامه را دوباره برسی می کند اصلا حق اثبات داریم یا نه.
خواستم ببینم کسی با چنین چیزی مواجه شده؟از این نوع اعتراضات نتیجه ای گرفته؟
دفترچه ای که داشتم e بود. امکان دارد این اشتباه برای همه داوطلبان این دفترچه رخ داده باشد خواهشا اگر اینطوره اعلام کنید.

----------


## doctor Hastii

مگه میشه بعد انتخاب رشته رتبه ها رو جابه جا کنن؟؟  :Yahoo (35): منم درصد ادبیاتم 10 درصد کم تر از اونی بود که حساب کردم ولی اعتراض نزدم چون احتمالش کمه که سنجش اشتباه کرده باشه و شاید اشتباه از من هست

----------


## arasre

> مگه میشه بعد انتخاب رشته رتبه ها رو جابه جا کنن؟؟ منم درصد ادبیاتم 10 درصد کم تر از اونی بود که حساب کردم ولی اعتراض نزدم چون احتمالش کمه که سنجش اشتباه کرده باشه و شاید اشتباه از من هست


من هم میخوام بدونم کسی تا حالا از این خراب شده نتیجه گرفته؟ من که اعتراض زدم بعد انتخاب رشته ام هم بهانم اینه که من قبل از انتخاب رشته اعتراض دادم منتهی سنجش برسی نکرده. من زیست رو تو ۳۰ دقیقه تموم کردم جابه جا نزدم. واسه شیمی که کلی وقت گذاشتم چطور ممکنه؟ تازه ۲۵ درصد حدودا ۹ تست!!! میشه که امکان نداره... اصلا جابه جایی در حد یکی دو تسته.

----------


## arasre

دیگه دارم دق میکنم :Yahoo (21): 
رتبه ام لب مرز قبولی پزشکی هست.
اگر این شیمی درست بشه به راحتی ۵۰۰ تا رتبم جابه جا میشه و پزشکی شهر مورد علاقم رو میارم.

----------


## doctor Hastii

> من هم میخوام بدونم کسی تا حالا از این خراب شده نتیجه گرفته؟ من که اعتراض زدم بعد انتخاب رشته ام هم بهانم اینه که من قبل از انتخاب رشته اعتراض دادم منتهی سنجش برسی نکرده. من زیست رو تو ۳۰ دقیقه تموم کردم جابه جا نزدم. واسه شیمی که کلی وقت گذاشتم چطور ممکنه؟ تازه ۲۵ درصد حدودا ۹ تست!!! میشه که امکان نداره... اصلا جابه جایی در حد یکی دو تسته.


از این سنجش هیچی بعید نیست حوصله ندارن جواب درست و خسابی به آدم بدن اونم از سایتشون که چیزی نگم بهتره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## doctor Hastii

رتبه تون چند شده؟؟البته اگه دوست داشتین بگین

----------


## arasre

1040 منطقه ۳

----------


## arasre

سنجش بی سرو ته تر از چیزیه که فکر میکنیم چند سال پیش یه پسر با اعتراضات فراوان به سنجش از زاهدان به کرمانشاه منتقل شد...

----------


## arasre

آپدیت:
همین الان رفتم یه سر دیگه به سنجش زدم دیدم به اعتراض جواب دادن گفتن گه تایید و اعمال شده.
الان رفتم خواستم دوباره کارنامه ام رو ببینم خطا میده database error. لطفا وارد کارنامه کنکورتون بشید ببینید وارد میشه یا نه.

----------


## Uncertain

> آپدیت:
> همین الان رفتم یه سر دیگه به سنجش زدم دیدم به اعتراض جواب دادن گفتن گه تایید و اعمال شده.
> الان رفتم خواستم دوباره کارنامه ام رو ببینم خطا میده database error. لطفا وارد کارنامه کنکورتون بشید ببینید وارد میشه یا نه.


مال منم نمیاد

----------


## Uncertain

> آپدیت:
> همین الان رفتم یه سر دیگه به سنجش زدم دیدم به اعتراض جواب دادن گفتن گه تایید و اعمال شده.
> الان رفتم خواستم دوباره کارنامه ام رو ببینم خطا میده database error. لطفا وارد کارنامه کنکورتون بشید ببینید وارد میشه یا نه.


جدا؟؟؟چه خوب کاش منم اعتراض میدادم من درصدام درست بود اما به رتبم نمیخورد

----------


## arasre

ای خداااا... تموم تابستونم ****** رفت.
الان که جوابم اومده نمیتوم نتیجه رو ببینم سایتشون به گند کشیده شد.
امیدوارم فقط نتیجه معکوس  نداشته بوده باشه دیگه رسما به سنجش و کارکناش حمله می کنم.

----------


## Uncertain

> ای خداااا... تموم تابستونم ****** رفت.
> الان که جوابم اومده نمیتوم نتیجه رو ببینم سایتشون به گند کشیده شد.
> امیدوارم فقط نتیجه معکوس  نداشته بوده باشه دیگه رسما به سنجش و کارکناش حمله می کنم.


حتما مثبت بوده دیگه

----------


## arasre

> حتما مثبت بوده دیگه


نه به بابا من اعتراض دادم فعلا معلوم نیست اصلا اثر مثبت داشته یا نه فقط گفتن دوباره برسی کردن. باید کارنامه رو ببینم.
خودتون میدونید دیگه سجش تاحالا پاسخ درست و حسابی نداده من اصلا زبونشون رو نمی فهمم.

----------


## arasre

یه تاپیک گذاشتم 85 درصد پاسخ ها خودمم.
بابا خجالتم ندید اینقدر پاسخ میزارید :Yahoo (21):

----------


## doctor Hastii

آخه چرا باید همچین اشتباه هایی بکنن؟؟یعنی الان ممکنه کلی آدم دیگه هم باشن که درصدهاشون اشتباه شده؟؟من فکر نمیکردم تا این حد بی دقت باشن حالا خوبه کلی طولش دادن تا نتایج رو بگن  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## dorsa20

برا منم نیومد :Yahoo (110): 
ادبیات منم چند درصد کمتر بود :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Saeed_Alyxra

منم که میخوام کارناممو نگاه کنم Database Error میده.نکنه دارن رتبه هارو جابجا میکنن  :Yahoo (21):  باو ما گفتیم امروز-فردا نتیجه انتخاب رشته میاد اینا هنوز با نتایج اولیه درگیرن  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## dorsa20

> کارنامه منم نمیاد البته من اعتراض نزدم یعنی ممکنه رتبه هامون عوض بشه؟؟



 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): وای چقدر هیجان افتاد به جونم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): نمیدونم :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): کمربنداتونو فعلا ببندید :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ammir

من برای همکاری رفتم کارنامم چک کنم دیتابیس ارور داد :/

----------


## doctor Hastii

پس چرا پارسال از این اتفاق ها نیفتاد؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## dorsa20

> پس چرا پارسال از این اتفاق ها نیفتاد؟؟؟


دقیقا :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## dorsa20

> امسال که رتبه مون خوب شده میخوان کوفتمون کنن با این همه استرس بچه ها خبری شد حتما اطلاع رسانی کنین



 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): نبابا کوفت نمیشه خیالت راحت

----------


## dorsa20

دوست عزیز شما چه زمانی دقیقا اعتراض زده بودید و کی بهتون جواب داد سنجش؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## doctor Hastii

ما بر اساس رتبه هامون انتخاب رشته کردیم اگه رتبه عوض بشه که نمیشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## dorsa20

> ما بر اساس رتبه هامون انتخاب رشته کردیم اگه رتبه عوض بشه که نمیشه



نه رتبه که مگه شوخیه...که عوض شه... :Yahoo (110): احتمالش صفره تقریبا
ممکنه خودسایت مشکل پیدا کرده باشه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## dorsa20

بچه های ریاضی و انسانی....!!!اگه هستید برید چک کنید ی لحظه....تنکس
 @daniad

 @Ultra

 @Ali.N

----------


## kemoonly

> آپدیت:
> همین الان رفتم یه سر دیگه به سنجش زدم دیدم به اعتراض جواب دادن گفتن گه تایید و اعمال شده.
> الان رفتم خواستم دوباره کارنامه ام رو ببینم خطا میده database error. لطفا وارد کارنامه کنکورتون بشید ببینید وارد میشه یا نه.


  سلام کی اعتراض زدین ؟ از من هنوز جواب ندادن که

----------


## Ultra

> بچه های ریاضی....!!!اگه هستید برید چک کنید ی لحظه....تنکس
>  @daniad
> 
>  @Ultra


باز نمیشه
سایتکارنامه ها بسته شده تا وقتی که نتایج بیاد

----------


## dorsa20

> باز نمیشه
> سایتکارنامه ها بسته شده تا وقتی که نتایج بیاد



همیشه این کارو میکنن؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ultra

> همیشه این کارو میکنن؟


عقل حکم میکنه همینطوری باشه دیگه

----------


## Maestro Arman

*یعنی ممکنه تو ریاضی هم رتبه ها جابجا بشه ؟
فکر نکنم ها ...*

----------


## dorsa20

> *یعنی ممکنه تو ریاضی هم رتبه ها جابجا بشه ؟
> فکر نکنم ها ...*



نه 99 و 9 دهم درصد بستند....

----------


## Ali.N

> با سلام
> شما هم اعتراض زدید؟ وقتی که نتایج کنکور تجربی اومد برق از کله ی اغلب داوطلبان پرید. چرا که  رتبه ها حدودا سه برابر تصور در اومد. من هم مستثنی نبودم منتهی چیزی که من رو بیشتر متعجب کرد این بود که درصد هایی که برای دروس حساب کرده بودم کاملا درست بود به جز شیمی که ۲۵ درصد! کمتر از چیزی که حساب کرده بودم کمتر در اومد که اصلا با عقل جور در نمیاد چون اکثر وقتم را برای شیمی صرف کردم و سوالات را به دقت وارد کردم. سریعا اعتراض زدم اما هنوز که هنوز است در صف است و سازمان سنجش نیز  فضایی،خشک و نامفهموم به سوالات میدهد.
> شاید اگر پاسخ اعتراضات معلوم شود رتبه های بسیاری جابه جا شود و حق به حقدار برسد. جالب اینجاست که وقتی پاسخبرگ سنجش بر روی سایت آمد بر اساس پاسخنامه تمامی سوالات شمارشی را درست زده بودم اما سوال تعیین محدود کننده بسیار ساده  را غلط زده بود. سرم داشت سوت می کشید تقریبا مطمءن شدم که اشتباهی شده.
>  اصلا مبنای این اعتراضی داده ایم چگونه است. سنجش چگونه پاسخنامه را دوباره برسی می کند اصلا حق اثبات داریم یا نه.
> خواستم ببینم کسی با چنین چیزی مواجه شده؟از این نوع اعتراضات نتیجه ای گرفته؟
> دفترچه ای که داشتم e بود. امکان دارد این اشتباه برای همه داوطلبان این دفترچه رخ داده باشد خواهشا اگر اینطوره اعلام کنید.


سلام
رشته ریاضی و انسانی من ندیدم مشکل داشته باشن!

اما تجربی ها خیلی مینالیدن-تو همین سایت چند نفر شبیه شما بودن!

فکر نکنم حرفتون به جایی برسه!ولی خوب پیگیری کنید

مال من مشکلی نداشت

----------


## iamshakh

این تغییری که میگن،اعمال نمرات سوابق تحصیلی هست که تا اون روز به سازمان سنجش اعلام نشده بود یا ترمیمی بود.گفتند اعمال میکنند اما برای رتبه های زیر 2 هزار هیچ تاثیری نخاهد داشت.موفق باشید،

----------


## Saeed_Alyxra

تا حالا تو تاریخ کنکور شده که همچین اتفاقی بیفته؟شده بعد از اعلام نتایج اولیه دوباره رتبه هارو جابجا کنن؟استرس شدیدی وارد شده بهم  :Yahoo (101):  اگه رتبم بیاد پایین و پرستاری قبول نشم... :Yahoo (17):

----------


## MOHMAD

جواب اعتراض همه این هست محاله غیر از اینو بفرستن مطمن باشید 
احتراما، درپاسخ به نامه شما مبني بر تجديد نظر در نتيجه اوليه آزمون سراسري سال 1395به اطلاع مي‌رساند. وضعيت علمي شما با دقت لازم بررسي گرديد و براين اساس نمرات خام به درصد، نمره‌كل و رتبه‌هاي مندرج در كارنامه مجددا مورد تاييد قرار گرفت
سلامت و توفيق شما را از درگاه خداوند متعال مسالت داريم

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> جواب اعتراض همه این هست محاله غیر از اینو بفرستن مطمن باشید 
> احتراما، درپاسخ به نامه شما مبني بر تجديد نظر در نتيجه اوليه آزمون سراسري سال 1395به اطلاع مي‌رساند. وضعيت علمي شما با دقت لازم بررسي گرديد و براين اساس نمرات خام به درصد، نمره‌كل و رتبه‌هاي مندرج در كارنامه مجددا مورد تاييد قرار گرفت
> سلامت و توفيق شما را از درگاه خداوند متعال مسالت داريم


درسته واسه منم همین بود

----------


## kemoonly

> درسته واسه منم همین بود


   سلام 
 شما رو جواب دادن منو نه . حالا درصدا رو میدن یا نه ؟

----------


## dorsa20

'گویا سنجش ترکیده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## arasre

> جواب اعتراض همه این هست محاله غیر از اینو بفرستن مطمن باشید 
> احتراما، درپاسخ به نامه شما مبني بر تجديد نظر در نتيجه اوليه آزمون سراسري سال 1395به اطلاع مي‌رساند. وضعيت علمي شما با دقت لازم بررسي گرديد و براين اساس نمرات خام به درصد، نمره‌كل و رتبه‌هاي مندرج در كارنامه مجددا مورد تاييد قرار گرفت
> سلامت و توفيق شما را از درگاه خداوند متعال مسالت داريم


آره منم همینو نوشته.
وارد سایت که نمیشه گمونم خبراییه.
حالا با این حساب رتبه هامون بدتر نشه صلوات
در ضمن از طرز پاسخ های مشابه به همه معلومه که اصلا برسی نکردن.

----------


## dorsa20

> آره منم همینو نوشته.
> وارد سایت که نمیشه گمونم خبراییه.
> حالا با این حساب رتبه هامون بدتر نشه صلوات
> در ضمن از طرز پاسخ های مشابه به همه معلومه که اصلا برسی نکردن.




جای نگرانی نیست برای سایر رشته ها هم کارنامه باز نمیشه.... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arasre

مشکل سایت به احتمال فنی هست چون فایل Loader.php مربوط به بارگزاری صفحست
نه اینکه خودشون بسته باشن اگه ببندن 403 یا یافت نشد رو نشون میداد.امروز (ساعت یکه دیگه :Yahoo (4): ) رو بخوابید خودم به خدمتشون میرسم.

----------


## M.NABI.Z

الان برا من باز کرد
ولی بدون تغییر......

----------


## ammir

منم دیدم الان 
تغییری نکرده

----------


## dorsa20

یعنی تونستید کارنامه ببینید یا نه؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ultra

قرار هم نیست تغییری بکنه
مگه امتحان تشریحی هست که توی تصحیح مشکلی داشته باشه
مگر اینکه پاسخنامه یکی سفید ثبت بشه که بازهم اعتراضی قبول نیست چون از مداد خوبی استفاده نکردی

----------


## iamshakh

واقعا منتظرین سنجشی که ان ساله نتایجش تغییر نمیکنه بیاد بعد انتخاب رشته و بعد بررسی فرایند انتخاب رشته کاری بکنه؟

----------


## Saeed_Alyxra

الان چک کردم کارنامه باز میشه چیزیم تغییر نکرده.
واسه منم واقعا عجیب بود که همچین اتفاقی بیفته،ولی استارتر تاپیک یه پستی گذاشتن که داشت باورم میشد نتایج قراره تغییر کنن...

----------


## arasre

بله من واسه چند نفر برسی کردم آب از آب تکون نخورده...
مثل اینکه از این سنجش آبی گرم نمیشه. :Yahoo (101):

----------


## MOHMAD

تا حالا کیه دیده اعتراض توی اینجا به جای برسه که این دومیش باشه

----------


## mehdi.m

الان نتیجه اعتراض همه اومده؟
برای من هنوز آبیه و جوابی نیومده

----------


## kemoonly

> الان نتیجه اعتراض همه اومده؟
> برای من هنوز آبیه و جوابی نیومده


  سلام 
 برای منم ابیه

----------


## dorsa20

بچه ها درست شده کارنامه رو هم باز میکنه.....هیچ فرقی هم نداره :Yahoo (1): دیگه نگران نباشید

----------


## محبوبه21

> من هم میخوام بدونم کسی تا حالا از این خراب شده نتیجه گرفته؟ من که اعتراض زدم بعد انتخاب رشته ام هم بهانم اینه که من قبل از انتخاب رشته اعتراض دادم منتهی سنجش برسی نکرده. من زیست رو تو ۳۰ دقیقه تموم کردم جابه جا نزدم. واسه شیمی که کلی وقت گذاشتم چطور ممکنه؟ تازه ۲۵ درصد حدودا ۹ تست!!! میشه که امکان نداره... اصلا جابه جایی در حد یکی دو تسته.


من بدبخت سال سوممه که کنکور میدم 20 درصد از زیست و20 درصد از معارفم کم شد حالا رتبم از 9000 شد 46000 هزار رفتم اعتراض بزنم هرچی کردم نمیتونستم
 ثبت نام کنم

----------


## arasre

> من بدبخت سال سوممه که کنکور میدم 20 درصد از زیست و20 درصد از معارفم کم شد حالا رتبم از 9000 شد 46000 هزار رفتم اعتراض بزنم هرچی کردم نمیتونستم
>  ثبت نام کنم


حتما حضوری به نماینده سنجش شهرتون رجوع کنید.
بزرگترین اشتباه من هم همین بود که حضوری نرفتم.

----------


## محبوبه21

> حتما حضوری به نماینده سنجش شهرتون رجوع کنید.
> بزرگترین اشتباه من هم همین بود که حضوری نرفتم.


به نظرت الان فایده داره برم؟
من میگم اصن جوری بشه که بتونم تو تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد شرکت کنم پرستاری ازاد برم 
حقم گردنشون تا روز قیامت با ابروم بازی کردن به همه گفتم امسال پرستاری ملی میرم بخدا چشام یه درجه بیشتر شد امسال اینقد درس خوندم

----------


## محبوبه21

> بچه ها درست شده کارنامه رو هم باز میکنه.....هیچ فرقی هم ندارهدیگه نگران نباشید


یعنی حتی یه نفرم کارنامش تغیر نکرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> یعنی حتی یه نفرم کارنامش تغیر نکرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من اعتراض نزده بودم اصلا
اینو از کسایی که زدن باید پرسید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## محبوبه21

up

----------


## arasre

خواهر عزیز دیگه الان هیچ تلاشی برای اعتراض کار ساز نیست اگه انتخاب رشته کردید منتظر بمونید اگر هم نه انشا الله سال بعد موفق میشید.زیاد نگران نباشید نتیجه زحماتتون رو در هر مقطی از زندگی هم باشه خواهید گرفت.

----------


## navvab5

سلام .ببخشید میشه درصد هاتون رو تو کنکور بگید

----------


## ascetic76

اصلا قابل باور نیست حرفتون .25 درصد شیمی ؟؟؟ ولمون  کن باوا .....من دوتا سازمانو تشکیلاتو  تو ایران  ب شدت قبول دارم 1 اطلاعات 2سنجش 
بدون اشتباه

----------

